# Education - expensive?



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

How expensive is education in Singapore? I'm looking at primary school initially for an 11 yr old. Please share some numbers.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Public schools cost around S$500/month for foreign kids - but it is very difficult to get a place!
Private schools cost S$1500-3000/month.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi .. wth revised rules foreign kids De facto to international schools ... 60k upward a year


----------



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> beppi .. wth revised rules foreign kids De facto to international schools ... 60k upward a year


Please confirm ... should I assume 5k p.m. (60k annually).
Are there no other cheaper options?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Local schools are cheap at S$500/month or so - but you might have problems finding a place for your kid.
Oh, and: Since there is no compulsory schooling in Singapore, you could keep (and educate) your kid at home.
I would recommend, though, not to save on his/her future.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi ..since the law was changed to place children of foreigners at the bottom of the
list far below citizens and PRs ... expect the schools available to be more than 30 minutes or more away... if at all they do have seats for foreigners ...

kapilok. just look up international school rates, including Giis, and the likes..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Or another way to say that is the family should be prepared to move within Singapore to be closer to their child's school if that's desired.


----------



## Jeremylin (May 8, 2014)

Education for foreigners in private school is generally not cheap. Try getting in government ones


----------

